# Remember to cut your dogs nails!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG, how awful!!! Poor baby. How far down had the quick grown... how much could you get off?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's horrible, that poor dog must have had trouble walking.

My guys are on a regular schedule for nail and paw hair trims.


----------



## Phoebe's mom

You can see the quick in the second picture, I could cut them to quite a short size. Which felt nice.


----------



## inge

I had the same thought...by the way, for the puppy owners amongst us: I started to dremel Liza's nails when she was nine weeks, and it works like a charm. My son holds her in his lap and feeds her tiny Cheerio pieces, while I dremel. At the moment it only takes a minute to do four paws. I use low speed, not the full force I use with Tess. She doesn't even flinch, is only interested in the Cheerios.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Makes me wonder if the rest of the dog is in good shape, has regular vet visits etc. 

What were the dewclaws like? Hope they hadn't curled back into the skin.


----------



## Phoebe's mom

The dog was ok, stinky and very hairy. The owner had his feathers shaved down. He wasn't neutered. His dew claws suprisingly ok. 
The owners excuse why the dog hadn't been in for 2 years because she had a kid. Unfair to the dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah

That dog was obviously neglected- Having a child is no excuse. Those nails don't even look like they got bit or wear on them from walking. I hope the owner is ashamed of themselves. She is sending a poor message to her child about caring for others.

Buddy had nails like that when I got him but his quick was much further down into the nail. Buddy is actually an angel about getting his feet down. 10x better than my Yorkies.


----------



## jaxdepo

Terrible!! Makes you really wonder about what other neglect he faces at home. That is just heartbreaking! My puppy hasn't had his cut in 4 weeks and I panicked, we go tonight to have it done. I couldn'timagine letting him suffer for any length of time!


----------



## newport

I try to trim Lola's nails once a week... just a little bit. She does not like it but she lets me..... I had an Irish setter once that would have to be sedated( put under) in order to even touch his feet. Thus... he rarely had his nails trimmed. I felt really bad about that but there was nothing I could do. I guess there are always different situations.... and many pet owners are just ignorent as to the care of a pet. I am glad this dog has a new owner and a new start!


----------



## TheZ's

Can't imagine how that dog was walking with those nails like that.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I dog sit for friends sometimes on the side. Have clipped nails and spruced them up on occasion just because, never had a problem. 

I've never seen nails like that :uhoh: Seen some nasty teeth though, talk about tarter buildup  To old with issues to be put under for teeth cleaning though so I get it.

Next ten days I'm sitting four dogs, they stay in their homes with me stopping by 3x a day. Three seniors, one a blind 16yr old. Love, love, love the seniors. The there's a 2yr old hell on wheels girl. Should be fun, look forward to it  Thanks for helping that Goldie and your response to my question.

Love my canine friends 

Are you a groomer? I certainly do not consider myself one but after playing with it for 20 yrs I'm not that bad :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenCamper said:


> I dog sit for friends sometimes on the side. Have clipped nails and spruced them up on occasion just because, never had a problem.
> 
> I've never seen nails like that :uhoh: Seen some nasty teeth though, talk about tarter buildup  To old with issues to be put under for teeth cleaning though so I get it.
> 
> Next ten days I'm sitting four dogs, they stay in their homes with me stopping by 3x a day. Three seniors, one a blind 16yr old. Love, love, love the seniors. The there's a 2yr old hell on wheels girl. Should be fun, look forward to it  Thanks for helping that Goldie and your response to my question.
> 
> Love my canine friends
> 
> Are you a groomer? I certainly do not consider myself one but after playing with it for 20 yrs I'm not that bad :


Sounds like you're going to have your hands full the next four days with the youngster, but it's going to be fun.

God bless those old golds, I love them to.


----------



## Ithaca

It saddens me so much to see this. Poor, poor dog. 
I suppose the nerves had grown a long way into the claws? I think it grows as long as it has room, am I wrong? You must have had to cut them as well...  It must be difficult to see this and let the dog go back home with his owner. At least you have helped him A LOT by cutting his claws


----------



## Rainheart

Definitely a good reminder... I've seen many dogs nails like this and even worse... It does sicken me of how owners can be so neglectful.


----------



## vcm5

Wow, I've never seen nails like that. I am too much of a chicken to cut Ry's nails, but I have someone else do it.


----------



## goldensrbest

Seems if dog had been to a vet,AT ALL, they would had cut them.


----------



## photoweborama

wow, I've never seen nails that long before.
I never cut Bo's nails. For some reason, just his daily activity seems to wear them down to a normal height. Maybe because he is over-sized and weighs a lot more than a standard Golden Retriever... I'm not sure, but they are always at the right length.


----------



## GoldenCamper

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sounds like you're going to have your hands full the next four days with the youngster, but it's going to be fun.
> 
> God bless those old golds, I love them to.


Thanks CM, 8 days to go. I have the best time rolling around on the lawn with the senior kids. The 12yr old a real love, the 11yr old needy, the 16yr old independent although blind as a bat. Such different personality's. And the 2yr old kid is just nonstop go go go, no off switch unless getting belly rubs.

Fiona of course is quite curious about these "new" smells on me. Where ya been dad?

Sorry for the off topic post :curtain:


----------



## Discoverer

photoweborama said:


> ... I never cut Bo's nails. For some reason, just his daily activity seems to wear them down to a normal height. Maybe because he is over-sized and weighs a lot more than a standard Golden Retriever... I'm not sure, but they are always at the right length.


Same here. We used to cut Oscar's nails when he was young, but not anymore. Last time his nails been cut more than 6 months ago. He's running about 2 hours off leash every day, digging, scratching, etc and it sure takes care of the nails length on its own.


----------

